# I'm going to blame my emerson TV



## kaaaaylee (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe you guys can help with one or both of my tv related issues.

1) I have a cord that is a videoport on one end and HDMI on the other. It used to transfer sound and video to my emerson tv, but now just transfers video. My laptop won't even recognize my tv, is there a setting on the tv I can change? Or does anyone know a laptop fix?

2) My charter cable remote works with the sharp tv downstairs, but with my emerson it works on volume and will shut the tv off, but won't work to turn it on. Could I possibly have something on my TV disabled?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

to answer question # 2 it sounds like you do not have the code for the tv set in the remote to the right code for the tv.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

1) A picture or a proper use of terms. There isn't a "video port" connector.

HDMI and Display Port will transfer audio. When connected to a TV, you have to select the HDMI or DP audio chipset as the default audio source.

VGA and DVI are video only.


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi (Jan 24, 2012)

Are you sure HDMI does not transfer Video And Sound together ?

I was playing my Xbox 360 and I insert the HDMI cable and both appeared working fine .


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Inf3rnoRushi said:


> Are you sure HDMI does not transfer Video And Sound together ?
> 
> I was playing my Xbox 360 and I insert the HDMI cable and both appeared working fine .


Yes. As previously noted, Display Port and HDMI transfer video and audio.


----------

